# June LSOL - Sundlaug Roasters



## NickdeBug

Good morning gentlefolk of the forum.

Firstly - many apologies for the extended hiatus. This was caused by a combination of myself and intended roaster totally failing to get our stuff together!

The good news is that we have a more than adequate back-up as I have finally persuaded my current favourite roaster to make a submission.

With their current successes in the strange round-ball game it seems fitting that we look to celebrate all things Icelandic. Therefore, as well as having a nice bit of cod for me tea whilst listening to some vintage Bjork, I am pleased to announce that *Sundlaug* coffee roasters will be supplying the final LSOL of my tenure.

Matt (roaster extraordinaire) says "Our roasting style is heavily influenced by Nordic coffee culture, typified by careful sourcing of very high quality beans and lighter roast profiles. We roast gently to preserve the distinct natural characteristics of each bean. That way, we can fully appreciate the differences in flavour resulting from different climates, altitudes and terroirs, as well as how the beans have been grown, picked and processed at origin."

As well as the 1kg going to usual members, there will be *10 guest slots *available - 500g (2x 250g) at a cost of *£14 delivered*.

So if you fancy trying a tiú dropar with some stunningly roasted beans please stick your name below.

Dispatch will likely be early next week (Matt and team are in Dublin this week), so MrBoots will be after your money pretty quickly.

Hope that you enjoy these as much as I have!

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Morningfuel

Yeah, okay, I'd like to try that. I'll PM you before confirming my place though, make sure I have the right of it.


----------



## UncleJake

NickdeBug said:


> 1. Unclejake
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 8.
> 
> 9.
> 
> 10.


Ooo - yes please!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Morningfuel said:


> Yeah, okay, I'd like to try that. I'll PM you before confirming my place though, make sure I have the right of it.


Do you want to add your name to the list please ? First 10 will get the guest slots . After the 10 is full i will send pm's out to people


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Uncle Jake

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## JGF

1. Uncle Jake

2. JGF

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10

Thanks again to all involved for making this possible - have been meaning to try Sundlaug following the great press on here so this is perfect.


----------



## shannigan

JGF said:


> 1. Uncle Jake
> 
> 2. JGF
> 
> 3. Shannigan
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 8.
> 
> 9.
> 
> 10


Thank you!


----------



## GlennV

1. Uncle Jake

2. JGF

3. Shannigan

4. GlennV

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10

Many thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Uncle Jake

2. JGF

3. Shannigan

4. GlennV

5. Morning Fuel ( tbc )

6.

7.

8.

9.

10

Many thanks


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

1. Uncle Jake

2. JGF

3. Shannigan

4. GlennV

5. Morning Fuel ( tbc )

6. Hairy_Hogg

7.

8.

9.

10

Thanks @NickdeBug for this and @Mrboots2u - been logging on all week waiting for this!


----------



## Wobin19

Yes please! Could someone add me in for a guest slot please?


----------



## fluffles

Hrmph @NickdeBug you stole my first roaster! Good work ?

Could someone add me too?


----------



## Heligan

1. Uncle Jake

2. JGF

3. Shannigan

4. GlennV

5. Morning Fuel ( tbc )

6. Hairy_Hogg

7. Wobin19

8. fluffles

9. Heligan

10


----------



## Syenitic

1. Uncle Jake

2. JGF

3. Shannigan

4. GlennV

5. Morning Fuel ( tbc )

6. Hairy_Hogg

7. Wobin19

8. fluffles

9. Heligan

10 Syenitic


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok folks that's it all done .

Pm's will go out today for payments and other details

Cheers Martin


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok payment details have gone out to guests . Please check your pm's


----------



## Morningfuel

Definitely in, will pay after lunch! Thanks folks.


----------



## fatboyslim

Damn it! Sad I missed this one


----------



## reneb

fatboyslim said:


> Damn it! Sad I missed this one


me too


----------



## Daren

Crap. Can I go on a reserve list?


----------



## PPapa

Daren said:


> Crap. Can I go on a reserve list?


Me too if I can.


----------



## drude

Me three if one happens


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sorry guys this one is ten guest slots only .. 9 payments are already in , expect it to be full by tomorrow .

Cheers


----------



## PPapa

No worries Martin


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks to all the guests all paid up in double quick time


----------



## aaroncornish

Can't remember if I am on the list for this one mrboots?


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaroncornish said:


> Can't remember if I am on the list for this one mrboots?


This is the last of the qtr sub , of which you have paid for


----------



## MarkT

Bugger! How did I miss this?







(


----------



## Rhys

MarkT said:


> Bugger! How did I miss this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


I's say the same, except I've a cupboard full at the minute.. Wouldn't mind 100g to try though if anyone finds they have too much?


----------



## MarkT

I'm now down to about a kilo and a half so I need more. lol


----------



## Rhys

MarkT said:


> I'm now down to about a kilo and a half so I need more. lol


I can dig you something out of my freezer if you like?


----------



## MarkT

What have you got? Anything light or medium would be awesome. I'll give you money towards them. I still have a couple of dark roast from Bums lefts would you also like to try them?


----------



## Rhys

Think I've got some old LSOL in the deep freeze. Will have a look tomorrow. Still got a bag of Barn left in the cupboard that I haven't put away if you want that?


----------



## MarkT

Rhys said:


> Think I've got some old LSOL in the deep freeze. Will have a look tomorrow. Still got a bag of Barn left in the cupboard that I haven't put away if you want that?


Does the moisture not effect the beans?


----------



## Morningfuel

Can I just chuck some beans in the freezer? They're in a bag with valve, but I quite fancy trying the lsol beans before my foundry Congo


----------



## Rhys

I tape over the valves, wrap in newspaper, place in boxes and double bag in airtight bags. they then go in the fast freeze section of the chest freezer in the garage. They are dry when they come out. I've not had any problems so far.


----------



## MarkT

That's great would love to have some. I don't mind which one you send me anything you don't want is fine for me. Lol. Thanks


----------



## bronc

I'm already hurt by Brexit. I was super busy at work yesterday because of what happened with the markets so I missed joining the guest list


----------



## Scotford

Those of you with EKs, get excited. Get very excited indeed!


----------



## NickdeBug

Matt and team are back from Dublin and coffee is being roasted as I type.

Should be heading out to you lucky people in the next couple of days, to be with you by the end of the week.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Update these are aiming to dispatch Wednesday via 2nd Class Mail

Cheers Martin


----------



## Drewster

NickdeBug said:


> Matt and team are back from Dublin and coffee is being roasted as I type.
> 
> Should be heading out to you lucky people in the next couple of days, to be with you by the end of the week.
> 
> Enjoy!





Mrboots2u said:


> Update these are aiming to dispatch Wednesday via 2nd Class Mail
> 
> Cheers Martin


Top job lads!

Looking forward to these - I am actually drinking stuff* I got from Waitrose as I have run out and pending arrival........

*tbf it's not just any old stuff as I picked up a couple of bags of Union


----------



## JGF

Ha ha well this is impeccable timing Nick. Definitely looking forward to enjoying a brew or two of this whilst reading about the latest pathetic footie exit!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee has been dispatched today , so fingers crossed will be with you Friday / Saturday post dependent .


----------



## Dallah

Ironically I only recently purchased a 1 kg selection from Sundlaug. I'm loving the Ethiopian Adado. Can't wait for more


----------



## aaroncornish

Arrived today! thanks


----------



## Syenitic

Likewise, just received mine thank you.


----------



## PPapa

A long shot, but if someone has too many beans, give me a shout.









Wanted to try out Sundlaug a long time ago...


----------



## Morningfuel

Mine arrived today.









Thoughts soon. My two coffees available right now are the lsol and the Congo co-op from Foundry, so happy days.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Looking forward to a brew!

View attachment 21764


----------



## Morningfuel

Well, although my memory is probably not to be trusted, the first reminds me of an Ethiopian yirgacheffe I had from hot numbers in Cambridge. This is less acidic and sweeter, though. Probably the nicest brewed coffee I've ever had. I struggled to make it last more than a few minutes - whatever it is, it's damn good.

14g beans, rhinowares grinder at 3 clicks and 225g water just off boil, added 30g water, stirred like a madman to make sure grounds were wet for a few seconds then made right up to 225g. Brewed for 3.30 then plunged over about a minute. Discard last 30g.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Going to crack these open very very soon


----------



## jlarkin

Mine arrived as well - it didn't benefit from the same treatment as I'd been using on a Colonna coffee (25g/500ml water and relatively coarse) as it came in very weak. OK I'll go back to my "normal starting point settings" for breakfast coffee tomorrow.

@PPapa, I'll send you a bag, I assume you haven't moved? Just send me one in return sometime (surprise me)


----------



## PPapa

jlarkin said:


> Mine arrived as well - it didn't benefit from the same treatment as I'd been using on a Colonna coffee (25g/500ml water and relatively coarse) as it came in very weak. OK I'll go back to my "normal starting point settings" for breakfast coffee tomorrow.
> 
> @PPapa, I'll send you a bag, I assume you haven't moved? Just send me one in return sometime (surprise me)


Still same cave for few more months. You're hero!

Thanks in advance and I'll be looking for something to surprise you







.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Wow - really smell of strawberries when ground. Just waiting for my V60 to cool before tasting.

ETA:

OK so V60 01 - 220g Volvic 13.2 g Beans - 20g stir for 30s then 4 x 50g pours at 30s Intervals with a brew time of 3.36 then 15s for drips to stop.

Getting none of the strawberries I smelt after grinding, almost getting a figgy blackberry taste with an aftertaste of green apple acidity on the tongue, but only a very faint hint of that.

Maybe a hint of a lighter berry when it cools but there was not much left to check that thought.


----------



## johnealey

must...resist...

Arrived today as well, smell lovely and are a bit too close to the R120 for comfort.

Looking forward to something not roasted by myself for a change, bizarre.

John


----------



## Dallah

As I already have some of their very tasty Adado in the espresso grinder, when these arrive they are destined for the LIDO - V60 combo. Will be good to get back to my brewed coffee roots.

I'm really wanting a Kalita and this might be a good time. "Honey they were giving them away free at Takk with every espresso"


----------



## mmmatron

PPapa said:


> A long shot, but if someone has too many beans, give me a shout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to try out Sundlaug a long time ago...


Pm me your details @PPapa and I'll post you a sample


----------



## PPapa

mmmatron said:


> Pm me your details @PPapa and I'll post you a sample


 @jlarkin is getting me some already, I'm not going to be greedy! Thanks for an offer though.


----------



## mmmatron

jlarkin said:


> Mine arrived as well - it didn't benefit from the same treatment as I'd been using on a Colonna coffee (25g/500ml water and relatively coarse) as it came in very weak. OK I'll go back to my "normal starting point settings" for breakfast coffee tomorrow.
> 
> @PPapa, I'll send you a bag, I assume you haven't moved? Just send me one in return sometime (surprise me)


I see you're sorted, my tapatalk was a bit behind


----------



## PPapa

No worries! Thanks again for a kind offer.


----------



## Drewster

Got mine yesterday 

Nice gentle aroma from the package.

1) A simple V60 this morning.

Fruity smells from the grind.

Less fruity smelling once water added.

First sip - Raisons....

Keep going and More raison and dried fruits..... quite "soft" not in your face.

Quite a gentle subtle coffee... I quite like this.

Might leave it a while before going near espresso but I think long and slow in Sowden might be a goer for this later


----------



## Morningfuel

Well I ground another lot, this time fine (1 click) for the moka pot.

I sniffed the grinds and it's a very sweet fruity smell. I asked the girlfriend to smell and she said it was like a weird bag of haribo.

So, I was not expecting much to be honest. Brewed it was delicious and my previous fruity coffees were better brewed than moka pot.

I was wrong - I bet this does a cracking espresso! Neat, a strong concentrated summer fruits without a huge amount of bitterness. Not sour, not acidic.

With skimmed milk, it was a fruity fudgey milkshake with a super sweet summer fruits aftertaste.

When I know what it is, I'm ordering more, assuming it stays like this.

I also had a brewed at work and it was summer fruits but more balanced with a bit of acidity. Like adding a squeeze of lime, I guess. Can't comment further as it lasted only a few seconds! Delicious.


----------



## fluffles

I've brewed a couple of Kalitas so far. In the cup it has a very distinctive smell that reminds me of Hoegaarden (!) - can't remember what's in that... citrus peel, coriander?. A citrus lime-like edge on the taste. Can't say I've picked up any summer berries like others have. I'll go with the dried fig suggestion, though that could be an auto-suggest thing!

My guess is Ethiopia (natural).


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I had a couple of brews over the weekend using Chemex - 30g to 500ml, approx. 4 minute total brew time. Delicious. I agree that it has a bright citrus edge but otherwise quite tea like so I'll plump for it being a washed Ethiopian.


----------



## Mrboots2u

There is berries and sweetness there . For espresso try grinding finer perhaps ...


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Anyone tried this via an Aeropress yet? Tried the recipe from their Website (20g - 220g 1.45m brew time) but was not getting the best out of this, interested to hear if anyone else has a different recipe that benefits this bean.


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> There is berries and sweetness there . For espresso try grinding finer perhaps ...


With an EK there is sweetness in everything!









Just tried espresso for the first time, and I've had more luck. First attempt at the grind setting was decent enough: 15g -> 35g in 45s. Still getting citrus but much sweeter and very juicy. So much more going on and way better than my brewed effort. I will grind finer for tomorrow's Kalita and see if that improves things.


----------



## Wobin19

Enjoyed a FW and an espresso this morning. Espresso really sweet toffee crisp with some nice balancing acidity. Definitely some berry in there but as an undertone. I found the berry came through more in the flat white. Surprising depth for such s light roast. I love it already and it's still early days so will be interesting to see how or if this developes. Haven't a clue what this is but Ethiopian just feels right!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm still not dialled in. Tried an espresso at low pressure. 18=>37g in 29 secs. Didn't really do a lot (all be it on my first attempt).

Is finer the way forward? I might drop the low pressure too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Go longer with the brew ratio first


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Go longer with the brew ratio first


Cheers Dude so grind as it is but say 18g=>40g?


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Dude so grind as it is but say 18g=>40g?


40-42g give that a go


----------



## jlarkin

So far I've only tried this in the Brazen and I'm not really getting anywhere fast. I've tried progressively finer grind and the taste has improved a little each time but still seems flat and kind of "nothing" really. The refrac numbers aren't increasing by much but I seem to be heading in the right direction. It definitely smells like a natural but that's about as far as I've got. I had to have a break from it so will be hoping either a super fine grind (compared to most beans I've had through the EK) today or tomorrow will yield me some rewards.


----------



## Rdl81

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Anyone tried this via an Aeropress yet? Tried the recipe from their Website (20g - 220g 1.45m brew time) but was not getting the best out of this, interested to hear if anyone else has a different recipe that benefits this bean.


I have tried going for inverted 30sec with around 50g of water stirring the whole time then fill it up to top. Wait another 30sec then flip and press. I have used 16g and 15g and the 15g was better might try 14g later I am at 2.3 on hausgrind not sure if getting the best yet but enjoying it


----------



## fluffles

jlarkin said:


> So far I've only tried this in the Brazen and I'm not really getting anywhere fast. I've tried progressively finer grind and the taste has improved a little each time but still seems flat and kind of "nothing" really. The refrac numbers aren't increasing by much but I seem to be heading in the right direction. It definitely smells like a natural but that's about as far as I've got. I had to have a break from it so will be hoping either a super fine grind (compared to most beans I've had through the EK) today or tomorrow will yield me some rewards.


This exactly matches my experience with brewed. However, espresso I really enjoyed. Never known a coffee that tastes so differently brewed vs. espresso, like a different coffee.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Rdl81 said:


> I have tried going for inverted 30sec with around 50g of water stirring the whole time then fill it up to top. Wait another 30sec then flip and press. I have used 16g and 15g and the 15g was better might try 14g later I am at 2.3 on hausgrind not sure if getting the best yet but enjoying it


Any idea what "up to the top" weighs as total water?, I have a Chinese Aeropress and I am not 100% sure that the capacity is the same as an official one.


----------



## jlarkin

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Any idea what "up to the top" weighs as total water?, I have a Chinese Aeropress and I am not 100% sure that the capacity is the same as an official one.


About 240g


----------



## Wobin19

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm still not dialled in. Tried an espresso at low pressure. 18=>37g in 29 secs. Didn't really do a lot (all be it on my first attempt).
> 
> Is finer the way forward? I might drop the low pressure too.


I m going 19.5 to 38 in 35., but not at low pressure. Getting great extractions like this. Had to go quite fine on this one.


----------



## UncleJake

Had a gorgeous espresso this morning - pretty fine. 18.5=>34 in 35ish. Jasmine... Sweet/sharp mango. Stunning. Same recipe in a Flattie didn't do it for me.

I suspect Ethiopian natural too - disappointed to not go against the grain!


----------



## PPapa

Thanks to @jlarkin for an opportunity to taste it! Got a bag today







.

Tried in a Chemex and thought will grind finer for a longer brew time (5 min for 300ml). It didn't feel amazing, but had some sweetness hidden behind. Hopefully a longer steep in CCD/Sowden can bring out something crazy.

Definitely a natural. It smelt like natural heirloom (Ethiopia), but everything smells like that to me.


----------



## PPapa

jlarkin said:


> About 240g


That's for inverted as I usually brew non-inverted and fill to 270g and there's quite a bit of headroom left.


----------



## Morningfuel

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Anyone tried this via an Aeropress yet? Tried the recipe from their Website (20g - 220g 1.45m brew time) but was not getting the best out of this, interested to hear if anyone else has a different recipe that benefits this bean.


Try 14-15g in 220-230g water, add a little and stir like a madman to wet the grounds (inverted), then dump the rest (fresh off boil, prolly 95-98 degrees?). Fit the filter (I'm using a metal one) and gently plunge upside down to get rid of most air, then turn onto a cup. Leave for 4 minutes, press over 1 minute and enjoy







discard the last 20g or so, it's more bitter - maybe because of fines?

The summer fruits are still there for me today, are my taste buds broken maybe? It's less there, but definitely dried summer fruits for me.

I still think it has a lot in common with a yirgacheffe I've had recently, but this is slightly less floral and more fruity, and certainly sweeter and less acidic. I'm not finding it very acidic at all, just a hint at the end... Again, following the above aeropress recipe (14g in 220g).

Fairly amateur at describing taste so take with a pinch of salt! Interesting to read the conflicting reports.

I compared direct to the Congo co-op from Foundry again, which I'd describe as being very tea like and more acidic. I should compare my thoughts to the tasting notes.


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> 40-42g give that a go


 @urbanbumpkin maybe even drop temp to 91/91 and go for 18-50 at 30sec+


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Morningfuel said:


> Try 14-15g in 220-230g water, add a little and stir like a madman to wet the grounds (inverted), then dump the rest (fresh off boil, prolly 95-98 degrees?). Fit the filter (I'm using a metal one) and gently plunge upside down to get rid of most air, then turn onto a cup. Leave for 4 minutes, press over 1 minute and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discard the last 20g or so, it's more bitter - maybe because of fines?
> 
> The summer fruits are still there for me today, are my taste buds broken maybe? It's less there, but definitely dried summer fruits for me.
> 
> I still think it has a lot in common with a yirgacheffe I've had recently, but this is slightly less floral and more fruity, and certainly sweeter and less acidic. I'm not finding it very acidic at all, just a hint at the end... Again, following the above aeropress recipe (14g in 220g).
> 
> Fairly amateur at describing taste so take with a pinch of salt! Interesting to read the conflicting reports.
> 
> I compared direct to the Congo co-op from Foundry again, which I'd describe as being very tea like and more acidic. I should compare my thoughts to the tasting notes.


I had already tried 15 in 230 before you posted this. I use a metal filter and this was definitely better but not as good as the V60's I was having.

Going to CCD it tomorrow.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Wobin19 said:


> I m going 19.5 to 38 in 35., but not at low pressure. Getting great extractions like this. Had to go quite fine on this one.


Cheers Wobin, are you using a 20g VST?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scotford said:


> @urbanbumpkin maybe even drop temp to 91/91 and go for 18-50 at 30sec+


Cheers Scotford. I've tended to go for lower temps with darker roasts. Always up for trying something different. What's the thinking behind 91c espresso just out of interest?


----------



## Scotford

Lower temp for a longer contact time and higher extraction.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scotford said:


> Lower temp for a longer contact time and higher extraction.


So drop the temp, tighten the grind and have longer timed shot? 38-40secs?


----------



## Wobin19

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Wobin, are you using a 20g VST?


Yes 20g vst


----------



## Scotford

urbanbumpkin said:


> So drop the temp, tighten the grind and have longer timed shot? 38-40secs?


I'd definitely not rule it out. Especially with an Ek and VSTs


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scotford said:


> I'd definitely not rule it out. Especially with an Ek and VSTs


I haven't got an EK though







wish I did


----------



## Scotford

What have you?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scotford said:


> What have you?


Mazzer Major.


----------



## Scotford

urbanbumpkin said:


> Mazzer Major.


One of the best shots I've ever had was a 5bar 20g-65g super light roast from a Major at 90.5°c over 50secs.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Rdl81

Morningfuel said:


> Try 14-15g in 220-230g water, add a little and stir like a madman to wet the grounds (inverted), then dump the rest (fresh off boil, prolly 95-98 degrees?). Fit the filter (I'm using a metal one) and gently plunge upside down to get rid of most air, then turn onto a cup. Leave for 4 minutes, press over 1 minute and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discard the last 20g or so, it's more bitter - maybe because of fines?
> 
> The summer fruits are still there for me today, are my taste buds broken maybe? It's less there, but definitely dried summer fruits for me.
> 
> I still think it has a lot in common with a yirgacheffe I've had recently, but this is slightly less floral and more fruity, and certainly sweeter and less acidic. I'm not finding it very acidic at all, just a hint at the end... Again, following the above aeropress recipe (14g in 220g).
> 
> Fairly amateur at describing taste so take with a pinch of salt! Interesting to read the conflicting reports.
> 
> I compared direct to the Congo co-op from Foundry again, which I'd describe as being very tea like and more acidic. I should compare my thoughts to the tasting notes.


Thanks for this what sort of grind are you using?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried a couple of straight espresso this morning. 18g=>38g 45secs (including 5 sec pre infusion then 9 bar) 91c. I'm getting strong fruits/black current).

Tried the the same at lower pressure and was getting the fruits but with a more floral taste up front. Standard pressure tasted better to me out of these 2 side by side.


----------



## PPapa

Tried CCD during lunch break. 21:350 in 15min, F1.6 on Feldgrind. Stir after the pour and at 5'. Volvic water.

Damn. It's like a cake made out of whipped cream, red fruits and some really sugary biscuit. If it was an actual cake, I'd say it's far too sweet! It has some pleasant acidity, but I'd love to see how it performs in a 30min+ Sowden. I know what I'll be having for breakfast coffee tomorrow...


----------



## Morningfuel

Rdl81 said:


> Thanks for this what sort of grind are you using?


I'm using a rhinowares at 3 clicks from tight as it goes. Which is sort of fine sand in consistency - fair bit coarser than espresso but still fairly fine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Had a great espresso this morning. 17.5=>37.5g 29 second.

Balanced floral upfront with a red fruits pushing through at the back. Somewhere in the middle was a really sweet buttery taste. Really unusual and really nice.

Thanks to Boots for you help with this. I still trying to work out the science behind it


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Had a great espresso this morning. 17.5=>37.5g 29 second.
> 
> Balanced floral upfront with a red fruits pushing through at the back. Somewhere in the middle was a really sweet buttery taste. Really unusual and really nice.
> 
> Thanks to Boots for you help with this. I still trying to work out the science behind it


Collective brain trust effort ( @risky @Xpenno @jeebsy )


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Collective brain trust effort ( @risky @Xpenno @jeebsy )


Lol. How can I join such a trust? Is there a membership fee or an initiation?


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Lol. How can I join such a trust? Is there a membership fee or an initiation?


Yarp it's called the facebook group derpy derp....


----------



## Morningfuel

Yum yum yum. More from the AP, same as before but I am picking up some floral flavours before the berry flavours.

Still the nicest coffee I've ever had.

I am going to guess what it is - is that allowed?


----------



## jlarkin

Morningfuel said:


> I am going to guess what it is - is that allowed?


Yes.


----------



## fluffles

Had a nice flattie this morning, smelt incredibly fruity (even more so that the taste).

Espresso this afternoon, 14g -> 33g in 38s. The berries that I find completely elusive in brewed are there in the espresso. Strawberry up front, but finishes on a sort of honeyed dried fig sweetness for me. Enough acidity to keep it interesting but fairly restrained.

Definitely keeping this one exclusively on espresso duties.


----------



## PPapa

Sowden (23.5:450, 96C Volvic, F2.4 on Feldgrind and 35min steep) quite disappointed me today. Quite one dimensional, just sweet and heavy body as you'd expect.

On the other hand, it was delicious when brewed in the Wave and pushing time and grind size to a lever where I would assume over extraction with any other bean.


----------



## jlarkin

PPapa said:


> Sowden (23.5:450, 96C Volvic, F2.4 on Feldgrind and 35min steep) quite disappointed me today. Quite one dimensional, just sweet and heavy body as you'd expect.
> 
> On the other hand, it was delicious when brewed in the Wave and pushing time and grind size to a lever where I would assume over extraction with any other bean.


2.4 seems quite coarse for it?


----------



## PPapa

jlarkin said:


> 2.4 seems quite coarse for it?


That has been my go to (as recommended by @MWJB) for the small Sowden, but could try finer.


----------



## jlarkin

PPapa said:


> That has been my go to (as recommended by @MWJB) for the small Sowden, but could try finer.


Do it, do it, do it.


----------



## PPapa

jlarkin said:


> Do it, do it, do it.


Will do!


----------



## MWJB

PPapa said:


> That has been my go to (as recommended by @MWJB) for the small Sowden, but could try finer.


I haven't used the Feldgrind for Sowden as yet (mostly on drip duty & not being adjusted for a good while yet). @PPapa, you say the body is "heavy"? Are you getting visible silt in the cup? I'd grind just coarse enough to keep this to a light dusting at most, if this clamps extraction then sieve out the boulders (hopefully not necessary). May be looking 0.6 to 0.75mm average grind size (my Feldgrind seemed to be about 0.5mm at 2+0).


----------



## PPapa

MWJB said:


> I haven't used the Feldgrind for Sowden as yet (mostly on drip duty & not being adjusted for a good while yet). @PPapa, you say the body is "heavy"? Are you getting visible silt in the cup? I'd grind just coarse enough to keep this to a light dusting at most, if this clamps extraction then sieve out the boulders (hopefully not necessary). May be looking 0.6 to 0.75mm average grind size (my Feldgrind seemed to be about 0.5mm at 2+0).


Ah, maybe I'm just imagining then. It worked quite well with many beans. No visible silt as I discard first 50g (oils) and last ~80g.


----------



## MWJB

PPapa said:


> Ah, maybe I'm just imagining then. It worked quite well with many beans. No visible silt as I discard first 50g (oils) and last ~80g.


Cool, then you may have scope to go finer?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Do we need more guesses before the great reveal on these beans? I have enjoyed via most brew methods (not tried as an espresso due to machine being in storage ATM) and to be honest would look to buy some more of these in the next 5 days as I have finished the first bag.


----------



## johnealey

Reminds me of last years foundry Rocko mountain but with something tea like in the background possibly Harrar? (going with the whole Ethiopian vibe)

Its that boozy fruity vibe of a natural heading me off down that road but equally was very wrong about the Rave San Pascual which was from the other side of the globe.

All the above based on a sniff of the bag and a really fine grind (R120, turkish area)/ longer than normal pour of an 18.3g in 37g out in 47s (inc 8 sec preinfusion on the conti) then made into a flattie.

As espresso (quick sip) floral over riding element, with milk added, bang theres the rocko mountain fruits but with a slight tinge of tea almost earl grey or bergamot in the background which could just be down to not dialling it in yet ( used the same settings on the R120 as had for an own light roasted natural Nicaraguan microlot whcih was dropped just as first crack getting going at 9m38!)

Very Nice and may have a go at a brazen this afternoon any pointers for both grind setting ( really restricted audience question, but hey) temps and pre infusion / water weight etc?

John


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

more guesses & reveal please!


----------



## mmmatron

Patiently waiting to try as I'm seeing out a bag of the delicious foundry DRC co-op


----------



## urbanbumpkin

18=>37g 28secs floral sweet floral fruits. On my second try this morning I had the first hint of choc.

Ive found these beans not to be the most forgiving, any errors in distribution are exposed in a big way.

Having said that when it goes right the results are spectacular! I'm really liking these.

I've still not tried this in milk yet.


----------



## PPapa

I keep going finer and finer with brewed and it tastes better and better. Am I just trying to trick myself?


----------



## jlarkin

PPapa said:


> I keep going finer and finer with brewed and it tastes better and better. Am I just trying to trick myself?


I don't think your tricking yourself.

I didn't try behmor brew for a few days, just did one and it is a very low TDS and EY whilst being finer than my general ballpark settings.

Did you have some of this batch MrBoots? Seems hard to work with for brewed.


----------



## mmmatron

Just cracked this open, still tweaking, didn't have to go as fine as expected. Smells amazing in the bag, boozy almost.

My tasting isn't brilliant but a 5oz flat white gave lovely sweet strawberries with a hint of caramel in the finish. Not getting much acidity. Very nice.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jlarkin said:


> I don't think your tricking yourself.
> 
> I didn't try behmor brew for a few days, just did one and it is a very low TDS and EY whilst being finer than my general ballpark settings.
> 
> Did you have some of this batch MrBoots? Seems hard to work with for brewed.


Not got any of this batch at and I'm pretty much espresso only at the mo


----------



## Scotford

PPapa said:


> I keep going finer and finer with brewed and it tastes better and better. Am I just trying to trick myself?


Knowing what it is, I'd say you can really push the limits and get some crazy extractions from it.


----------



## PPapa

Scotford said:


> Knowing what it is, I'd say you can really push the limits and get some crazy extractions from it.


Went all the way down to the Aeropress/CCD grind size and it seemed to be worse than slightly coarser.


----------



## Scotford

PPapa said:


> Went all the way down to the Aeropress/CCD grind size and it seemed to be worse than slightly coarser.


Thought you were brewing as espresso. Ignore the above. If anything, try longer contact time at coarser for unpressurised brews.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Getting better results for spro with coarser, shorter timed shots e.g. 28-29secs =>36-42g out.

If I try grinding finer I start getting a paper like taste even if I let the shot run longer to say 45-50g at 36 secs.

I'd like to understand the science behind it but I have to say I'm really enjoying these beans on the shorter time side.


----------



## fluffles

Ran out of other coffee so back to Kalita again today. Went much finer and brewed at 1.44TDS 21%EY (higher than usually tastes good out of my Lido3). I'm not the best judge of naturals as I can't seem to taste past the "funk", but its the best I've managed yet... has sweetness. Going to try finer still.


----------



## jlarkin

I went way finer, albeit with the EK (#8 on 3FE dial vs. generally around 10 - if anybody interested), and it also tasted better to my mind. I had to join calls for work so wasn't able to refract. Will have espresso of something else, this afternoon, so will check what the numbers tomorrow .


----------



## Rdl81

I am going at 2.3 on hausgrind and areopress inverted going for short brew times so 14g and then 30sec bloom fill to top leave 30sec flip and 30sec press I like the funky taste I found if I go above 15g or grind finer I just end up with strong coffee and not many favours


----------



## Scotford

urbanbumpkin said:


> Getting better results for spro with coarser, shorter timed shots e.g. 28-29secs =>36-42g out.
> 
> If I try grinding finer I start getting a paper like taste even if I let the shot run longer to say 45-50g at 36 secs.
> 
> I'd like to understand the science behind it but I have to say I'm really enjoying these beans on the shorter time side.


What pressure and temperature are you at?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scotford said:


> What pressure and temperature are you at?


The shorter shots are 28sec 38g out are at 9 bar 93c (which taste great).

I have tried doing 5 bar / 91c shots with the same ratio but I wasn't working for me. I also tried grinding finer at 5 bar/91c and I couldn't get anything either even if I let the shot run longer. I think I went up to 42g out 50secs.


----------



## Heligan

500g guest slot all gone now







Mainly drunk as espresso/flat white, caramel note seems to have overtaken fruits the last couple of days, but perhaps that's just me. Definitely reminded me of Rocko Mountain so I'm thinking Ethiopian too, but won't stick my neck out further than that.

Are we going to find out what these are soon? I'll be needing to buy beans in a week or so.


----------



## jlarkin

I have relatively little basis for it, but my guess is that it's a Costa Rican natural. I think it's not going to be an Ethiopian and I vaguely feel like it might be the kind of timing where costa rican beans would come along?


----------



## fluffles

@NickdeBug spill the (coffee) beans nick!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

If guesses are required i will go for Guatemala


----------



## Syenitic

When I opened the first bag, I looked inside and saw a range of bean sizes, most tending toward the small and strangely quite a variance in roast colour too; some I would have said beyond 'light'. It might have been my imagination but the second bag I opened played memory tricks on me - it didn't appear identical. Teach me to be a bit more methodical I guess in future.

These beans are the hardest I have ever pushed through a feldgrind, literally stalling me in the early morning grind at work. Hausgrind didn't give that feed back, and I never noticed with the SJ.

What I would say is that these seem to have improved over time, with noticeable differences after each two days. The roast date was 28 June, 2 weeks past. I still haven't got from these what I was expecting to get, either from aeropress, V60 or Espresso, have varied grind size and temperatures and AP steep times - the bean size made me think I knew where it was from, now after above comments I am not so sure. But I thought Ethiopian initially, but it was never an in yer face fruity one, and it still isn't.

All said, a nice coffee whatever it turns out to be, but hard on the tennis elbow in a feldgrind - would I buy it again, I suspect yes, if that is possible, but I kind of hope my suspicions were wrong, then I can go and buy what I thought it was.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scotford said:


> Thought you were brewing as espresso. Ignore the above. If anything, try longer contact time at coarser for unpressurised brews.


Had a great CCD with these today. 7 clicks on the Lido 3. Approx 17g in a full CCD (at work), 35 min steep.

Deep rich sweet berries.


----------



## jlarkin

Had a confusing Sowden of these today. I haven't bothered with the Sowden for ages and only used it maybe twice since I got the EK, so was guessing grind size. I left it for about 30 minutes steep, 27g coffee and I think 450ml water. The flavour was much deeper and more like kind of stewed dark berries, it was actually enjoyable but confused me because it almost tasted like a different coffee compared to my previous brews!


----------



## PPapa

Had a last brew of them today. It made me work harder to get something tasty. Thanks @jlarkin again for sharing a bag.

20min CCD was the best recipe for those beans hands down.


----------



## Morningfuel

Ethiopian hunkute is my guess as it vaguely reminds me of it.

But it's different. lovely coffee. Agreed that hard work to grind!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Just had a really nice aeropress of this, probably my best cup yet. 15g beans, 2 + 10 on feldgrind, 230g water just off boil. 50g in, 30 sec bloom after a little stir, top up to 230 then filter on flip and steep for 15 mins. Also used a metal filter for this. Lovely cup


----------



## Morningfuel

Proper delicious. Mine is nearly all gone though


----------



## UncleJake

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Just had a really nice aeropress of this, probably my best cup yet. 15g beans, 2 + 10 on feldgrind, 230g water just off boil. 50g in, 30 sec bloom after a little stir, top up to 230 then filter on flip and steep for 15 mins. Also used a metal filter for this. Lovely cup


Interesting - just did almost exactly this but with 1.6 on the feld - and it wasn't great. I'm going to try your version now!


----------



## PPapa

Ooooooorrrrriiiiggggiiiinnnn???

I couldn't guess it. Definitely not a Rocko, tho.


----------



## 4515

Really enjoyed this as long black and espresso. Tried Mrs WDs flat white this morning and the milk overwhelmed the coffee for me. Loving it black though


----------



## mmmatron

Tried it in a ccd this morning at work...amazing! So sweet. I think this has been one of my favourites


----------



## [email protected]

Hi all

Great to see the comments on the LSOL coffee over the last few weeks and looks like it's been going down well. @fluffles has asked me to step in and reveal the origin...

This is a natural processed coffee from Ethiopia, more specifically our Adado from Yirgacheffe. Nick actually got in touch with us a few weeks back to request this coffee for LSOL as he'd been enjoying drinking it at home. Although it had already been released to the public, he thought it would be a popular choice as a sweet, fruity, floral lighter roast coffee that works well for both espresso and filter. It's been really popular for us and served at some great coffee shops around the country, including Federation Coffee and The Peanut Vendor in London, Foodstory in Aberdeen, Kiosk in York, Greenhood in Nottingham and Marmadukes in Sheffield - all highly recommended if any LSOL members are near them.

We tend to use V60 for a lot of our filter profiling, and mostly use this brew method as the basis for writing tasting notes as we feel it brings out a consistently clean cup. Because of the roast profile, we grind the Adado slightly finer than our usual grind size, 15g coffee per 250ml water and a total brew time of around 2 mins 30-40 seconds. This brings out a nice level of funkiness and highlights blueberry notes, as well as a strawberry sweetness and high floral notes. As it cools, I think you get a rich, creamy, almost chocolatey kind of experience with good body (especially for an Ethiopian).

On espresso, you can get some really good things out of this coffee once it's dialled in and I think it works really well with milk too. A longer shot (anywhere from 40-55g yield from 20g of coffee) should bring out the sweetness and a nice full body. An EK43 also helps but definitely not essential! I received some really interesting notes on it from @Scotford recently who was using it for batch brew, pourover and espresso at Federation.

Congratulations to everyone who guessed it was an Ethiopian but I also liked @jlarkin's guess that it was a natural Costa Rican - there are definitely similarities there.

If anyone is interested in a top up, it's available on our website. We've had a bit of a run on coffees lately so the webshop is looking a bit depleted, but we're busy getting some new coffees ready at the moment and will be releasing a few new things over the coming weeks. LSOL members should have also received a discount code in the post for 10% off that is valid until the end of July.

Thanks all!


----------



## fluffles

Thanks Matt, I think that's the only one of your coffees I hadn't previously tried.

Anyone want to own up to having had this before and not spotting it? ?


----------



## oddknack

Thanks chaps. Very enjoyable. Just ordered some Kenyan and look forward to that too


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Due to a cold I only pulled the second bag from the freezer this Sunday. Had lovely CCD's and Aeropresses from them again yesterday and today. Think the 35 min brew CCD is slightly edging it for me but the 8 - 10 min Aeropress brews are really good.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Just back from my hols and have a bag left. It's still giving a wonderful sweet fruity spro. Drank another as a long black.


----------



## Dallah

fluffles said:


> Thanks Matt, I think that's the only one of your coffees I hadn't previously tried.
> 
> Anyone want to own up to having had this before and not spotting it?


I had the Adado immediately before the LSOL arrived and I was sure it was the same but assumed it was a different bean for LSOL and I had a crap palette.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Late to the game ... Finally got my hands on some of this batch . Even at 4 weeks it's delish as espresso - red berries pleasing acidity .

In milk funky shake time .

Didn't disappoint


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I have to agree the berries are still prominent. My preference is without milk. I've been trying the 20g VST over the last couple of days. 19.5g=> 42g 42secs. Drank it as a short black.


----------



## fluffles

I'm still on this too, getting massive florals in espresso, really aromatic. Also a subtle milk chocolate sort of thing


----------



## johnealey

Really enjoying this as a cold brew @95g to 1100ml volvic in a mizudashi for 48hours, fruit / berries and boozy when neat.

140g neat cold brew to 240g diet tonic water in a glass full of ice and like a cafeinated vimto very refreshing.

Think this has got better as rested, taken the edge off a bit (not that there was a lot to start with).

Quality.

John


----------

